# Sound Cutting Out Fix?



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

I've had this issue for nearly two years now and see that it comes up once in a while on these forums.

I have a Vizio TV and a Sony AV sound system. I use and HDMI from the main TiVo to my TV and the TV is then hooked up to the sound system. I have the sound cutting in and out during some recordings (I suspect this might be more of an issue with Comcast transmission), but the main issue is the sound completely dropping out when sometimes pausing or otherwise manipulating a a viewing. I can sometimes get the sound back by pausing and unpausing, but the only real way to get the sound back 100% is to turn the TV off and back on.

Has there every been a full fix for this? I've never had this issue with my Mini's.


----------



## waterlines (Apr 28, 2016)

add your voice and contact the TiVo rep via this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421

this ongoing issue sucks and is, frankly, totally unacceptable on TiVo's part.

watching the Olympics (am also a Comcast customer) and audio keeps dropping out, dropping out, dropping out. if i REW the same segment the audio invariably plays so it's definitely not in the broadcast  the TiVo itself is dropping the audio playback.

it's a total joke. shame on TiVo.


----------



## Yudoka (Feb 12, 2015)

RoamioJeff said:


> That might tend to suggest an HDMI connection issue with the Vizio.
> 
> One way to isolate that would be to temporarily substitute a different TV, if you have one available, and see if the issue recurs.
> 
> What model Vizio?


I'll give that a try. My Vizio has 4 HDMI slots. Though this seems to be an issue for a lot of people for some time now. Im also not experiencing this issue with any of my other devices in the other ports. So if I swap the TiVo port and it persists, it the TiVo for sure.


----------

